# Mint Condition ABU 9000 CT dual Speed



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Title says it all. Mint condition. Not sure it was ever fished or spooled. No box or paper work.

$150.00 shipped


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

If you can hold it for a couple of weeks until I get back in conus will take it and add to my Uluva reels.
Tom


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

Up for any trades?


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

What are we talking about


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

Have an Akios 656 I'll trade yah


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

I will take that trade.


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

how about a M7HTMAGST the red and black super tuned millionaire, straight trade..............


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Dang, Tom, already committed. That is a sexy beast.


----------



## poloman (Nov 6, 2014)

Kwaj-Tom, i have a 10000C in very mint condition i would trade for that millionaire


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

nope just got a neverlike new penn 990 will go with that for the big Ulua's .................................what colour is the 10000 and post a photo


----------



## poloman (Nov 6, 2014)

Black 2 speed, will have photos after work, Tom. 9.5-9.9/10 condition. sticker still on it and everything.


----------

